# Coloring CA?



## renowb (Feb 9, 2012)

Are there any paints, dyes, etc that can be added to CA to color it? If so,  will the CA strength be compromised? Thanks for comments, suggestions.


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 9, 2012)

I think Monty sells black CA - if that helps.


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 9, 2012)

CA is rather unstable, I think if you add anything it's going to harden, and perhaps harden while giving off a lot of heat and fumes. I know moisture hardens it, so you can't add acrylic paint, powder hardens it so you can't add powdered pigment.


----------



## Monty (Feb 9, 2012)

Check out this thread and this one.


----------



## scotirish (Feb 11, 2012)

*"Starbond" in California sells both black & brown.
Ron*


----------

